
US Dept of Justice literally prosecuting a woman for laughing at Jeff Sessions - ozdave
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/5/2/15518574/desiree-fairooz-justice-department
======
finid
Sometimes I want to laugh, and hope that these guys must be kidding...

But they're not kidding. These guys are acting out what they truly believe,
and they have all the power in the world. Hope they last just 4 years.

------
dwarman
thereby demonstrating just why she laughed. That R who yelled "Liar" at Obama?
crickets.

